# cannot find thread



## Ian.B (May 8, 2017)

there was a thread; I think it was here (??) about finding recently edited photos in LR 
I have feeling it was sort of in the wrong section (??) but I have no idea how the thread was named or if I actually replied to it 

if someone remembers it would be good --- not overly important --- just been in my mind lately 

thanks the thinking


----------



## oleleclos (May 8, 2017)

Dunno about an earlier thread, but I use Smart Collections to do what you want to do.

This is how my “Edited past month” smart collection is defined:






And this one finds all edited DNGs:


----------



## Ian.B (May 8, 2017)

thanks oleleclos; I just wanted to have another read though the thread 
I am trailing similar to you including a 'yesterday' / 'this week' smart collections and a couple for stars collection that I use for editing progress . It does seem LR and I have different ideas about "edited" as LR calls any changes _at all _to the file as an "edit" . I have been using a few keywords  and the purple tag of late ---- when I remember to add the right keyword or star or tag . Like everything LR, its only as good as the input from the fingers on the keyboard   
For file type I use the LR filters but I'm yet to work out how to lock in a 'film type' column ; not that its hard to open a new one each time


----------



## Ian.B (May 13, 2017)

_*found it *_; only because it was in the new posts this morning ----------- now why did I need to find it in the first place ?????


----------



## Ian.B (May 14, 2017)

oleleclos said:


> Dunno about an earlier thread, but I use Smart Collections to do what you want to do.
> 
> This is how my “Edited past month” smart collection is defined:
> 
> ...



I have looked into your idea more and I can make it work only by adding keywords like 'working, finished' into the search . But at least I now have a good idea to work with and perhaps add to


----------

